# 15-minute skillet supper



## luvs (Apr 4, 2005)

brown either ground beef, ground sausage, or ground turkey with onion and garlic. add in a can of drained, rinsed great northern beans and a small can of tomato sauce, some oregano and basil, and salt to taste. simmer for 15 minutes. serve with bread and butter.


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

Not only is this a quick and filling meal, but it is also inexpensive. Thanks for posting Luvs


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2005)

Quick, easy and inexpensive!  My three favorite things when it comes to making dinner.
Thanks luvs.


----------

